# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Frog fungus/disease

## Octopus

Hi everybody

I got one of my cranwelli ill, i think its some kind of fungus, it appear suddenly, my question is if someone knows this or something similar and to point any kind of treatment ...

This frog have already be treated with Lamisil to prevent Chytrid Fungus *warm water bath with 1ml/Lamisil in 200ml for 5minutes for 10 days

this frog remains with great appetite anyway

----------


## John Clare

That's a real mystery to me.  Is it eating well?  Did it reach you in that condition?  Those look like bacterial sores but I'm not sure.  It surprises me that it's ill yet still eating well.  That's a good sign, in any case.

----------


## Octopus

Hi john

Yes the frog still eats very well ! I suspect that this appears after a meal of live congo tetras because i was a little concerned about calcium improvement, other thing are those heat mats not achieving optimal temperatures at this time of the year ,they are doing 24C/75F day 20C/68F night !
About cleanness is a must for me, enclosures have been checked twice a day sometimes more.
What i can do to raise a little bit temp is lowering the inches on substrate but frogs could get close enought to bottom..
But now i have to start with some kind of treatment on the ill one!!! any suggestion ?

----------


## FrogFreak

Make sure you isolate that frog from any other frogs just in case the disease is contagious. But it does remind me of the infamous red leg disease but I'm not sure.  :Confused:

----------


## Alex Shepack

The fact that its eating is a good sign.  I doubt that it is redleg.  I found this site http://www.geocities.com/inibico/updates.html.  It has a bunch of conditions and treatment information. Scroll all the way down to the bottom.  

Best of Luck
Alex

----------


## Octopus

Hi again to all of you

My frog is going better, I decided to TEST a treatment based on nothing but i can witness good results already.

Found a medicine on an drawer and as far i remenbered this was for a fungus for my old man foot nail that start after he breaks on a reef coral on Mexico or Maldivas dont know exactly.

So here goes pictures to you to see and comment !!!....

I can see new skin and those "wounds" seem more closed and bare ..i think



Here you can see that the legs are less red 


The medicine itself 


Topic application


And a smile from the frog ,and i hope for better results for the next days

----------


## Alex Shepack

The sores do look like they're improving.  I was just reading an article about how some eye medication for humans has turned out to be an effective treatment for chytrid.

----------


## Herpvet

Hi,

Glad to hear he's improving, and hopefully this won't be necessary now, but I would strongly advise getting the frog to a vet under these circumstances if possible. Sampling the ulcers would help determine if bacteria, fungal or other pathogens are involved and possibly which are likely to be primary, and that way appropriate treatment can be started.

Hope the recovery proceeds well.

Bruce.

----------


## Octopus

Herpvet :

I wish here in Portugal to have exotic VETS available, but only exists one Dr Rui Patricio (maybe a few more in his team and learnig with him) and he is always busy in National Zoos no time for everything ! :Mad: 
Of course all  national parks have their own team working inside their instituitions !

But outside on citys, dont even one know treatments for a iguana, but they are all comfortably with cats, dogs, birds and Farm animals pigs rabbits and alike.

So, here if you are in the hobby you have to work on your own solutions and since 1995 with the help of internet, try to do your own research. Its better to know a little of english because if you only research portuguese sites you found nothing about this kind of stuff and many others.
Maybe we can found some in brazilian sites.

----------


## John Clare

Is he still improving?  If he maintains a healthy appetite then I would be very hopeful.

----------


## Octopus

hello to you all!

Yes the froglet still eating ok and is getting better ...judge for yourself :Big Grin: 







Sores have reduced in size no doughts and are much more lighter !!!

----------


## Octopus

Well the frog above have fully recovered  :Big Grin: 

Anyway the nightmare still continues  :Mad: 

Take a look to what i found today in another frog , this time is on an albino!

----------


## findiviglio

Hello,

Methylene blue (fish medication) has proven useful in treating unidentifiable lesions on a variety of amphibians, including horned frogs. Here is a brief article I wrote on the subject.  If you have a chance, please check others posted at www.thatpetplace.com - click on blogs, then reptile blog:

*Amphibian Medicine: Methylene Blue as a Treatment Option for Fungal, Protozoan and Bacterial Infections in Frogs and Salamanders*

_Hello, Frank Indiviglio here._

A common drawback in dealing with pathogen outbreaks among captive amphibians is the great sensitivity of most species to available medications.  Drugs formulated for fish, used as a soak or bath, have great potential.  However, amphibians absorb liquids over a much greater surface area than do fishes – in some cases with the entire skin surface - and it is therefore difficult to ascertain proper dosages.  Dose reduction is largely a hit-and-miss prospect, as each amphibian differs in absorption ability – medication failure and patient death are all too frequent.

*A Malaria Medicine Rescues Stranded Tadpoles*
*Methylene Blue*, a compound that found favor in 1891 as a human anti-malarial agent (and subsequently lost favor due to its propensity to turn the urine green and the whites of the eyes blue!) is one of the safest medications to use with amphibians.  It is widely used as a fish medication, but often overlooked by those working with amphibians.  I was first impressed by its benign nature when called to rescue several hundred American bullfrog tadpoles from the bottom of a recently drained pond in NYC.  The tadpoles had been flopping about for over an hour by the time I arrived, and were all cut up and bleeding. 

Without much hope of success, I transferred the tadpoles to several plastic garbage cans and added Methylene Blue at a concentration a bit higher than recommended for fish.  Normal procedure would have been to use ½ fish strength and gradually increase the dosage while observing the tadpoles’ reactions, but such takes time and these fellows had little of that.  I was surprised to see no signs of stress, and astonished the next morning when most looked quite well.  Eventually, a great many recovered.
*Useing Methylene Blue* 
I have since used Methylene Blue in private and public collections for a range of amphibians, including Argentine horned frogs, spotted salamanders and Surinam toads.  It has been successful against fungus (most likely _Saprolegnia_) and certain bacteria associated with wounds and “red leg”.  I’ve had mixed success in using it to combat fungus on amphibian eggs (smoky jungle frog, bell frogs, poison frogs) – the results likely depend upon the species of fungus involved.  I begin with ½ the fish dose and a soak time of approximately 1 hour - gradually increasing both if necessary.  For eggs, I dilute the Methylene Blue in water and then use an eye dropper to place it on the eggs (approximately 1 drop per 2 inch square of egg mass).

Treated amphibians will be stained blue for awhile (as will your hands if you do not wear gloves), but results have been very good.  Where the compound has not worked, it at least caused no harm, and therefore lent the option of using alternative medications.  

Here is a link for methylene blue (I'm not sure if the comapny ships overseas):
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/214325/product.web

Heating your frog with a pad attached to the tank bottom is not the best method to use...I'm not sure if that contributes to the skin's conditions, but it could be possible.  A low wattage ceramic heat emitter is preferable, and will not disturb the day/night cycle.  A "night viewing" bulb sold for reptiles would also work...just watch that it doesn't dry out the enclosure.  Some report that below-tank heaters attached to the side of the tank, as oppossed to the bottom, will raise the ambient.  I'm not sure, but if such works it would be preferable to having your frog's skin in close contact with the heater.

Here is a link to a Hagen ceramic heater:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/215501/product.web

Good luck and best regards, Frank

----------

